# ICD-10 Project Plan



## Crista_Roman (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi-Does anyone know where I can find an ICD-10 Project Plan template that can be used for a large hospital organization. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## slshireman (Mar 14, 2014)

This is a link to the CMS website and there are a lot of helpful links there. 

http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/ICD9ProviderDiagnosticCodes/index.html


----------

